# Sunday's Show and Tell ...11/19/17... Happy Thanksgiving



## jd56 (Nov 19, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone...be safe.
This is time of year when many go visiting family and friends, some long lost finds are discovered.
Decades old relics hanging in pole barns, on the back 40 are the best.
Good hunting everyone.

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 19, 2017)

Three this week! First this BEAUTIFUL Monarch


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 19, 2017)

Second this 1936/37 Hawthorne Flo cycle


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 19, 2017)

Last but not least Elgin Falcon!!! Love the lines!!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice finds Dan.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 19, 2017)

1942 elgin







Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Nov 19, 2017)

Got my Garton Hot Rod pedal car this week. Thanks to George@geosbikes     That was it this week but very happy.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2017)

Yesterday I mounted the Robert Deans gums that arrived for my 1894'sh pneumatic tire safety.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Nov 19, 2017)

Good Morning Brant !. Very -Very Nice...-------God Bless,---Cowboy


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 19, 2017)

WOW!Great bikes!! 
I picked these up from the original owner,the green Columbia belonged to his oldest daughter.


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 19, 2017)

Here's a few things I picked up last night. Two long spring saddles, a nice early Torrington deco stem and some cranks for my 36 Rollfast.


----------



## Kstone (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm visiting Canada for a wedding and found this....


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Last but not least Elgin Falcon!!! Love the lines!!
> View attachment 711561 View attachment 711562 View attachment 711563 View attachment 711564 View attachment 711565 View attachment 711566



wow!! great bikes,


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 19, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I'm visiting Canada for a wedding and found this....
> 
> View attachment 711631




It's an acquired taste, like Scotch and cat poop. Never could learn to like any of those either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 19, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Three this week! First this BEAUTIFUL Monarch
> 
> View attachment 711547 View attachment 711548 View attachment 711549 View attachment 711550 View attachment 711551 View attachment 711552



Love that Monark Dan, you killed it this week.


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 19, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> View attachment 711650
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



High numbers are good


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 19, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Love that Monark Dan, you killed it this week.




Why have money in the bank when there's cool bikes, right?


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2017)

Non. Bicycle related. Picked the new addition to the family up Friday. She is our 2nd Bengal. Pretty fun wild cats.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 19, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Last but not least Elgin Falcon!!! Love the lines!!
> View attachment 711561 View attachment 711562 View attachment 711563 View attachment 711564 View attachment 711565 View attachment 711566



Great stuff, congrats


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 19, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Great stuff, congrats




Thanks. I'm really pleased to have these. But it's snowing and freezing cold here in MI so it'll be 6 months before I ride them


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 19, 2017)

Working on putting this one back together.


----------



## stoney (Nov 19, 2017)

Just got back from the local weekend flea market with a couple of goodies. Cast iron motorcycle toy for collection and a cool piece of automotive art work, '61? Chrysler 300


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Found this lot at my local weekly car boot sale, except the Normandy hub which came from elsewhere......

 
2 BSA spanners.....

 

 
A New Hudson spannner.....

 
Terrys and Dunlop tyre levers.....

 

 
Oh, the stem is French, by Phillipe. The bars are Stratalites, 'Aerts' pattern.....


Nice, nickle plated French adjustable spanner, branded Prefer'.....
The puncture repair kit tin is by 'Brit-Fix'.  Some nice bikes found this week!


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2017)

@rollfaster wanted to thank you for posting this up. My buddy @Danny the schwinn freak will finally get back into the cool bikes instead of that China stuff just kidding man. But I will say this one is a beauty


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 19, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 711841 View attachment 711842 View attachment 711843 View attachment 711844 @rollfaster wanted to thank you for posting this up. My buddy @Danny the schwinn freak will finally get back into the cool bikes instead of that China stuff just kidding man. But I will say this one is a beauty



Hey watch it! I may like me a late model (Chicago made) Cruiser here and there. But my true love always has been and always will be straightbars. Thanks for scooping this one up for me buddy. I can’t wait to get it.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2017)

Your welcome...


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 19, 2017)

First up, 1944 black war issue with iron pedals,leather grips and an early child's seat.   
Next, 1953 hawthorne original paint deluxe model


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 19, 2017)

26 Rock albums from the 70's and 80's, at 1$ a piece. All appear to be in real nice condition, there were several more I left behind do to visible scratches. This is the largest lot of records I have ever picked up at one time.


 

 



A few of them I already had, but a few weeks ago I sold a friend a turntable, and he told me if I found any good ones he would be interested. I will give him the duplicates to help help get him started.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 19, 2017)

I picked up my first shurspin. Propeller was broken a little when I received it. Was able to krazy glue it back together. Told Joe about it being broken. He's sending me a new one. A real stand up guy. And now I'm going to have 2 shurspins. . Big props to Joe.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> I picked up my first shurspin. Propeller was broken a little when I received it. Was able to krazy glue it back together. Told Joe about it being broken. He's sending me a new one. A real stand up guy. And now I'm going to have 2 shurspins. . Big props to Joe.



Joe’s a genuinely great guy!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 19, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Three this week! First this BEAUTIFUL Monarch
> 
> View attachment 711547 View attachment 711548 View attachment 711549 View attachment 711550 View attachment 711551 View attachment 711552



very nice I like it , glade to see you got it .


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 19, 2017)

A friend asked me to show the Hammond motorcycle at an upcoming show and I'm glad he did.  It won best of show! Thanks to @Taylar Motorbikes , @STRADALITE , @TWBikesnstripes


----------



## iceman (Nov 19, 2017)

Another oddball British bike, it has a 2speed bottom bracket and double bars on the chain stays. With a girder frame and duplex fork. No idea who made it, it was just weird enough for me to drag home.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 19, 2017)

Picked up a few things this week. Got a Shelby Donald Duck bike, some parts for the resto, cool hornlite and some lenses for the Elgin Light. 

Frank














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 19, 2017)

Been and interesting week. A few smalls came in....
Got a plane........6" wingspan, thought it was cool......



 


 
A cool reflector....


 
 Another front hub, and a cool large bell with a jewel......


 
A crank setup for my Hawthorne that I used on another 30's bike....


 
The best find was something I already had. I got a bike a couple of years ago for cheap, and it never really did anything for me, and was delegated to the "Go to Goodwill" pile in the back yard...


 
When I had responded to a thread about a head badge and mentioned I had a bike with that badge, I was surprised at what it was..turns out my bike is a 1930's Schwinn C model with a rare head badge..who'd a thunk it....


 

 
I guess it gets to be in the garage from now on....


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 20, 2017)

iceman said:


> Another oddball British bike, it has a 2speed bottom bracket and double bars on the chain stays. With a girder frame and duplex fork. No idea who made it, it was just weird enough for me to drag home.
> 
> View attachment 711956
> 
> ...



I would have dragged that home also. Very cool.


----------



## pkleppert (Nov 20, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Your welcome...



May I ask a huge favor?  Any chance you could tell me the serial # of this bike? Very rare color combination for a Schwinn.  I'm researching my 24" Schwinn Deluxe with a springer locking fork that doesn't appear in any Schwinn literature. The only 24" springer forks were for the Phantom and for a Whizzer. (heavy duty spring)


----------



## Tapsexpress (Dec 5, 2017)

I pulled this from my fathers house any information on this bicycle is appreciated, did a google search and not much came up on it.


----------



## Tapsexpress (Dec 5, 2017)

a better picture of the labels


----------

